

Lumi (YC W15) Will Help You Customize Anything on the Cheap - Red_Tarsius
http://techcrunch.com/2015/03/05/yc-backed-lumi-will-help-you-customize-anything-literally-anything-on-the-cheap/

======
kepano
Co-founder of Lumi here! We're still working up better detail pages for each
product, so feel free to ask any questions.

From a technical perspective the site is all React & Hapi JS. We've also had a
lot of fun playing with SVGs. We'll be posting more about our experiences
building it :)

~~~
RokStdy
The site looks really sharp, and your product also looks cool. Keep up the
good work!

